# Monster Scenes signed 'Warning' poster now shipping!



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Team,

The posters, signed and numbered by Jim Craig, are now shipping! If you had pre-ordered a poster, it will ship on Tuesday and will hopefully be in your hands by this week's Black Friday (how appropriate, huh?). If you haven't ordered your poster yet, what're ya waiting for? Visit www.dencomm.net for more details and ordering instructions. Here's a sneak peek at the autographed little beauties:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Awwwwright!!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

In a frame ...and right up on the Model Room wall I tells ya :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Your room must look great with all the rare kits and posters Denis!. I'm envious....
DENCOMM, I'll be in touch very soon mate.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't be envious.. right now it looks like someone has lobbed a grenade into it ...what with the onslaught of all these new kits and I'm placing all my old Originals in Dr.Sys Box Art protectors and totally redoing the room, that now, seems way too small ...Time to take over a larger room  and I'm still working on the Invisible Man and about 6 other WIPs...I should be organized by Easter with any luck :thumbsup:
Mcdee
PS ...But this signed Warning Poster will be proudly displayed on the wall behind the Monster Scenes Store display...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I know what you mean Denis!! At the moment I haven't even got anywhere to display my kits! They go in the lock up in the front of my sisters nail studio. I've got boxes of kits in there too as well as under the bed and stored at a mates place!! and the collection ain't gettin' any smaller....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Got my poster Wednesday! Now I have to get on the stick and convert my spare room into Hobby Central so I have some place to hang my MS and Monarch Models posters! :woohoo:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I wonder how many modeling rooms are gonna spring up due to posters?.......

Chris.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Got my poster Wednesday! Now I have to get on the stick and convert my spare room into Hobby Central so I have some place to hang my MS and Monarch Models posters! :woohoo:


What number did you get?


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Got mine today #29/250


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I have 37/250...PM for you, Dencomm...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

31 and 32 here....man they look great!!!! Thanks Dencomm!!!


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Gotcha Beautiful Number 33 Right Heya.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Still waiting for mine to show up...I'll post the numbers then
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very nice poster indeed! I got #38!

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got mine! Lookes awesome... 'cept for the edge that got crunched in transit.  

Other than that, it's great! 

(can't remember what number I got, tho).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I got #26+ #27 :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

